

Show HN: HTML5 clone of the classic Snake game, works on mobile too - deedubaya
http://snake.coon-and-friends.com/

======
benholmen
I had a few issues with the game.

* On Chrome/Ubuntu 12.04, the game wouldn't load and crashed that browser process entirely.

* On Chrome/Win7, the body is too large for the browser window. Looks like you need to tweak your CSS.

This brought back memories of DOS and my old Nokia brick phone from decades
ago...thanks!

